# bachmann 2-6-6-2 & airwire



## Jim (Dec 27, 2007)

Has anyone installed a Airwiire into a 2-6-6-2 if so how did you wire it? did you leave the existing board in?
Need some guidiness


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

It can be done very easily. Use a Phoenix SM18, it plugs into the Bachmann socket. Power it with an Air Wire 6 amp converter. Just finished one for a customer in the newer Bachmann Mogul.


----------

